# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Автокад

## nataly290361

Autocad 2012 английский-русский Х86/Х64
http://depositfiles.com/files/4qorjbs2b
http://depositfiles.com/files/86pp0exkn

_Добавлено через 4 часа 46 минут 54 секунды_
Автокад английский Х86/Х64
http://depositfiles.com/files/a9bjc9udm

Соколова Т.Ю. - AutoCAD 2010. Учебный курс (2010) djvu 
http://depositfiles.com/files/01lvrxysu

_Добавлено через 26 часов 1 минуту 7 секунд_
Arhicad 14 X32/X64
http://depositfiles.com/files/qu9sg52sh
http://depositfiles.com/files/3z8qjnn67

_Добавлено через 1 час 53 минуты 12 секунд_
Autocad 2011 ENG/RUS X86/X64
http://depositfiles.com/files/xkyakssm9
http://depositfiles.com/files/7k7csw6rg
http://depositfiles.com/files/loxu18ta8

_Добавлено через 2 часа 41 минуту 45 секунд_
Arhicad 13 RUS X86/x64
http://depositfiles.com/files/ktthzw9wf

_Добавлено через 44 часа 18 минут 18 секунд_
AutoCAD 2010 Видеосамоучитель 

Производитель: Издательский дом : Питер 
Год выпуска: 2010 
Язык: русские субтитры 
http://letitbit.net/download/70125.7..._2010.iso.html

_Добавлено через 19 минут 52 секунды_
Видеосамоучитель AutoCAD 2009 



Год выпуска: 2009 
Производство: Россия, ИД "ПИТЕР" 
Автор: Андрей Орлов 
Жанр: Обучающее видео 
Перевод: Не требуется 
Оригинальный аудиопоток: Русский (голос дублируется субтитрами)
http://letitbit.net/download/77446.7...hitel.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Autodesk Revit MEP 2012 x86/x64 (English/Русский) 



Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: Windows XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: english и русский
Лекарство: keymaker
Размер: 7.6 Gb
Autodesk Revit MEP – это специализированное решение, предназначенное для проектирования инженерных систем зданий. Встроенные инструменты проектирования, расчетов и выпуска документации обеспечивают более высокую точность и эффективность проектов инженерных систем – от разработки концепции до строительства.
http://letitbit.net/download/48517.4...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/03064.0...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/51357.5...part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/75186.7...part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/24266.2...part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/03739.0...part6.rar.html

_Добавлено через 24 часа 52 минуты 25 секунд_
CSoft Project Studio CS 5.1.012 RUS 



Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: Windows XP/Vista/7 (только 32bit)
Язык интерфейса: русский
Лекарство: присутствует
Размер: 216,43 Mb

Project Studio CS - пакетное решение для архитектурно-строительного рабочего проектирования в среде AutoCAD, разработаное в соответствии с требованиями отечественных норм и стандартов, способное обеспечить профессиональный выпуск чертежей марок АР, АС, АИ и КЖ.

CSoft Project Studio CS - специализированное приложение к системе Autodesk AutoCAD, предназначенное для выполнения комплектов рабочих чертежей марки АС, АР, КЖ и КЖИ. Все модули комплекса разработаны на базе российских стандартов и сертифицированы.
http://letitbit.net/download/76270.7...1.012.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

BricsCad - прекрасный правильный выбор для архитекторов, инженеров, конструкторов и для всех, кто создаёт или использует чертежи САПР. BricsCad обеспечивает непревзойдённую совместимость с Autodesk AutoCad, а также делает возможным применение сотен программ разработанных третьими фирмами. Любой человек, хорошо знакомый с Autocad, может сразу начать работу с данной прогаммой, без какого-либо обучения. Удобные возможности визуальной настройки пользовательского интерфейса, а также поддержка файлов Autocad пользовательских меню, панелей инструментов, сценариев, снимков. Новая версия BricsCad предлагает впечатляющий набор новых функций и расширенный графический пользовательский интерфейс.
Название: BricsCad Platinium 
Версия: 11.3.9.22140
Год выпуска: 2011
Разработчик: www.bricsys.com
Платформа: Windows All
Язык интерфейса: English
Размер: 164.64 MB
Активация|рег код: Serial
http://letitbit.net/download/96762.9...-BEAN.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8625...-BEAN.rar.html

_Добавлено через 10 часов 34 минуты 7 секунд_
CorelDRAW Х5 для продвинутых пользователей (2011) Видеокурс 



Жанр: Обучающее видео
Автор: Teachvideo
Год выпуска: 2011
Формат: MPEG4
Язык: Русский
Размер архива: 311.54 Mb

В отличии от предыдущих видеокурсов, посвященных созданию и редактированию графики в CorelDRAW, этот содержит в себе практику продвинутых эффектов и приемов работы в этом графическом редакторе. Из него вы узнаете о создании разнообразных эффектов, искажений, а также познакомитесь с дополнительными возможностями инструментов CorelDRAW
http://letitbit.net/download/76304.7...teley.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5709...teley.rar.html

_Добавлено через 25 часов 27 минут 25 секунд_
Autodesk AutoCAD Architecture 2012 x86/x64 (English/Русский) 



Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: Windows XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: english и русский
Лекарство: keymaker
Размер: 3.12 Gb

AutoCAD Architecture – это AutoCAD для архитекторов. Специализированные функции для архитектурного проектирования и черчения, а также привычная рабочая среда повышают эффективность выпуска проектов и рабочей документации.
http://letitbit.net/download/12425.1..._RU_2.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7878..._RU_2.rar.html

_Добавлено через 5 часов 8 минут 52 секунды_
Autodesk AutoCAD MEP 2012 x86/x64 (Русский) 

Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: Windows XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: русский
Лекарство: keymaker
Размер: 2.44 Gb

AutoCAD MEP — это решение для проектирования инженерных систем зданий на платформе AutoCAD®. Работа в привычной среде AutoCAD позволяет добиться мгновенного роста производительности и дает возможность изучать специализированные функции проектирования инженерных систем в удобном для пользователя темпе.

http://letitbit.net/download/75680.7..._RU_2.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8246..._RU_2.rar.html

----------

Captain-9 (26.11.2011)

----------


## nataly290361

Autodesk AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 

Год выпуска: 2011
Разработчик: Autodesk
Язык Интерфейса: Русский, Английский
Платформа/ОС: Windows XP, Vista, 7, x32, x64
Лекарство: Присутствует
Размер: 2.24 GB

AutoCAD Structural Detailing - многомодульное приложение на базе AutoCAD для создания деталировочных чертежей, ведомостей и спецификаций стальных и железобетонных конструкций. В AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 имеются специальные модули для быстрого и эффективного формирования узлов стальных конструкций, моделей железобетонных изделий, чертежей опалубки, автоматического размещения арматуры и подготовки рабочих чертежей по созданным объектам.

http://letitbit.net/download/94128.9...12RUS.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2154...12RUS.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Autodesk Inventor Professional 2012*

Autodesk Inventor Professional 2012 - это промышленная 3D САПР, реализующая технологию цифровых прототипов, в которой предлагается набор средств для 3D-проектирования от моделей деталей до серьёзных изделий, проведения инженерного анализа и прочностных расчетов, качественной визуализации проектов, а также создания технической документации. С помощью Inventor можно использовать ранние наработки из двумерных чертежей, например, интегрировать инженерные 2D-данные в единую виртуальную модель продукта.
Год выпуска: 2011
Разработчик: Autodesk
Язык Интерфейса: Русский, Английский
Платформа/ОС: Windows XP, Vista, 7, x32, x64
Лекарство: Присутствует
Размер: 4.32 GB

http://letitbit.net/download/53057.5...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/01052.0...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/34453.3...part3.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo Ultimate X2 v 12.50 Portable* 

Год выпуска: 2011
Версия: 12.50
Платформа: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: английский
Лекарство: не требуется (portable)
Размер: 280.0 Mb

Corel Paint Shop Pro - мощнейший портативны графический редактор. Программа со своими многочисленными возможностям вполне сопоставимый с хорошо известным Фотошопом, но при этом более простой в использовании. Версия X2 Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo осталась на высоте в плане производительности и функций, несмотря. Редактор цифровых изображений удовлетворит потребности большинства фотографов и дизайнеров

http://turbo.to/rzmt9kh8x4f5.html

_Добавлено через 4 часа 8 минут 58 секунд_
Adobe Dreamweaver CS5.5 (11.5.1.5344) Russian 

Adobe® Dreamweaver® CS5.5 — прогрессивное средство для разработки и редактирования веб-сайтов на базе отраслевых стандартов, которое позволяет строить проекты для настольных ПК, смартфонов, планшетов и прочих устройств в визуальном режиме и с помощью кода.

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1559...4_Rus.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86581.8...4_Rus.rar.html

_Добавлено через 35 часов 40 минут 46 секунд_
*Ashampoo 3D CAD Professional* - всеобъемлющая система трехмерного проектирования зданий, направленная на проф архитекторов, строителей, дизайнеров и инженеров.
Продукт предлагает целый набор нужных функций и инструментов, включая возможность экспорта и импорта 3D-моделей в двухмерные чертежи DXF/DWG и резвого обмена архитектурными планами c иными членами рабочей группы. С помощью этого набора инструментов спецы смогут подготовить приятный план строительства нового здания или перепланировки на обыкновенном индивидуальном компе. Ashampoo 3D CAD Professional 3 дозволит решить ряд стандартных задач, от создания точного поэтажного плана до расстановки мебели и декоративных объектов. Список усовершенствований, реализованных в версии Ashampoo 3D CAD Professional 3.0.1, открывает новейший модуль Window Construction Module, предназначенный для проектирования окон по персональному заказу. А новейший плагин CINEMA 4D Export может использоваться для конвертирования 3D-проектов в файловый формат CINEMA 4D. Отдельного упоминания заслуживает возможность использования в проектах объектов 3DS, 3D-DXF и VRML 1 

http://letitbit.net/download/80376.8..._2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9551..._2011.rar.html

_Добавлено через 21 час 53 минуты 18 секунд_
*AutoCAD 2011 Portable Windows 7 x86* 

Год Выпуска: 2010
Версия: 2011 prog_build E.49.0.0
Разработчик: AUTODESK
Разрядность: 32bit
Совместимость с Vista: только с х86 (32-бит)
Совместимость с Windows 7: только с х86 (32-бит)
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Таблэтка: Не требуется
Размер: 1.65 Gb

AutoCAD является мировым лидером среди решений для 2D- и 3D-проектирования. Будучи более наглядным, 3D моделирование позволяет ускорить проектные работы и выпуск документации, совместно использовать модели и развивать новые идеи. Для AutoCAD доступны тысячи надстроек, что позволяет удовлетворить потребности самого широкого круга клиентов. Пришло время проектировать по-новому — время AutoCAD.

http://letitbit.net/download/42525.4...7_x86.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4118...7_x86.rar.html

_Добавлено через 21 час 49 минут 38 секунд_
Название: Autodesk 3dsMax v2012
Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: Win All
Язык интерфейса: Eng
Лекарство: Yes
Размер: 3.2 gB
Формат : .iso

http://letitbit.net/download/95289.9...2-ISO.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6986...2-ISO.rar.html

_Добавлено через 22 часа 13 минут 6 секунд_
*TurboCAD Professional Platinum 18.1*

TurboCAD Pro Platinum - максимальное решение для профессионального CAD проектирования опытным дизайнерам и проектировщикам. Построенная на объединенном 2D черчении и 3D проектировании поверхностей, а также наборе инструментов TurboCAD Pro, данная версия включает в себя большое количество дополнительных технологий - ACIS технология твёрдотельного моделирования, D-Cubed технология и Lightworks технология реалистичного рендеринга.

Активация, рег. код: в архиве 
Интерфейс: Английский 
ОС: Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 
Размер: 387.95 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/17555.1....18.1.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8869....18.1.rar.html

_Добавлено через 37 часов 41 минуту 30 секунд_
*General CADD Pro 9.1.07* 
General CADD - система автоматического проектирования чертежей. Это компьютерная программа, которая дает возможность без труда и точно нарисовать все, что вы имели возможность бы сделать с помощью карандаша и бумаги. General CADD Pro является весьма мощным 2-D компьютерным дизайнером и программой-редактором, которая содержит все отличия Generic CADD (CADD, CADD5 & CADD6), которые весьма популярны и неплохо известны более 350000 пользователям во всем мире. С General CADD Pro просто учиться, просто учить иных, она создает чертежи до 10 раз быстрее, чем иные САПР-программы.

http://letitbit.net/download/13533.1...7-Lz0.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5326...7-Lz0.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Arhicad 15 под Mac

http://letitbit.net/download/09754.0..._OS_X.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Название: *Pixelmator 1.1.2*
Версия: 1.1.2
ОС: OS X
Разработчик: Saulius Dailide and Aidas Dailide
Описание: Суперная программа, замена фотошопу, Весит мало, а толку много. 
Долго искал подобную програмку. 
Очень приятный интерфейс.
+ключик там же в архиве!

http://letitbit.net/download/69686.6...lmetr.zip.html

----------

